# Arrrr, matey!



## Cryozombie (Mar 14, 2006)

For any of you Pirate fans, if you missed it, National Geographic Channel did an EXCELLENT special on Edward Teach last night called:

Blackbeard: Terror at Sea.

As a pirate lover, I reccomend it.  It was well filmed and informative!​


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 14, 2006)

I mean this as a serious question.  What did you think of the Pirates of the Carribean movie (the recent one)?


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 14, 2006)

It was... so so.

Entertaining, sure. Accurate? No. The costumes were especailly off, which always stuck out it my head.

Overall I enjoyed it, as far as Hollywood films go, tho.  The sequal will be interesting.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 14, 2006)

Any recommendations for good books about pirates or other videos?


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 14, 2006)

Historical or Entertainment?​


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 14, 2006)

Now, now, now, *Pirate's of the Carribean* was the greatest movie ever
made!  

Brian R. VanCise %-} 
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 14, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> Now, now, now, *Pirate's of the Carribean* was the greatest movie ever
> made!
> 
> Brian R. VanCise %-}
> www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com



Oh... kay.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 14, 2006)

Historical.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 14, 2006)

This is pretty good:

http://www.marcusrediker.com/Books/Villains/Villains_home_blank.htm



> Villains of All Nations explores the "Golden Age" of Atlantic piracy and the infamous generation whose images underlie our modern, romanticized view of pirates. Award-winning historian Marcus Rediker focuses on the high seas drama of the years 1716-1726, which featured the dreaded black flag, the Jolly Roger; swashbuckling figures such as Edward Teach, better known as Blackbeard; and the unnamed pegleg who was likely Robert Louis Stevenson's model for Long John Silver in Treasure Island.




I enjoyed it a lot.

Also, check out that Nat.Geo special I started this thread on.  It was good too.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 14, 2006)

great! Thanks!


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 14, 2006)

No problem.  There are some good sites about them too, if you google for em


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 14, 2006)

Rumor has it Keith Richards may make a camo appearance as Captain Jack's dad!  That would be a trip!


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 14, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> For any of you Pirate fans, if you missed it, National Geographic Channel did an EXCELLET special on Edward Teach last night called:
> 
> Blackbeard: Terror at Sea.
> 
> As a pirate lover, I reccomend it.  It was well filmed and informative!​



I missed it!  I will check to see when it will come on again and DVR it.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 14, 2006)

Techno are they planning to re-show it again and when do you know.
Terry


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 14, 2006)

They are re-airing it saturday night.


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 14, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> They are re-airing it saturday night.



Arrr Thanks matey!  %-}


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 14, 2006)

Cool pirate site to checkout:

http://www.piratemod.com/
http://www.teachshole.com/


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 20, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Cool pirate site to checkout:
> 
> http://www.piratemod.com/
> http://www.teachshole.com/


 
I have several shirts from Piratemod.

Did anyone catch the replay sat night?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 20, 2006)

Arrrr I missed is matey but I watched Treasure Planet and Treasure Island with me kiddies and that has to count for something right!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Drac (Mar 21, 2006)

My Lt use to have this poster above his desk.."Someday' just make you want to hoist the jolly rodger and start slashing throats"..I agree..


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 21, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I have several shirts from Piratemod.
> 
> Did anyone catch the replay sat night?



Arrrr I did mate!  I DVaaarrrrR it!  Jolly good!


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 23, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> Arrrr I missed is matey but I watched Treasure Planet and Treasure Island with me kiddies and that has to count for something right!



Heh, I picked up "Captain Kidd" in the dollar DVD bin at walmart, for, well, 1.00

for an old B&W film... for a dollar... it was actually pretty good.


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 23, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Heh, I picked up "Captain Kidd" in the dollar DVD bin at walmart, for, well, 1.00
> 
> for an old B&W film... for a dollar... it was actually pretty good.



That was a good find!  I like the old pirate movies, too.


----------

